# My new baby - 5.3kg w/ pedals & cages



## njleach (Jun 21, 2010)

Got her yesterday - size 54 - am upgrading from a Synapse. Suprisingly ride is almost as comfortable as the Synapse given the race orientation of the SS. Stock apart from the speedplay nanograms, arundel cages and k-edge chain catcher. Enjoy!


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

Congrats, nice upgrade. I love the rims with the white spokes. Quite a badass ride.


----------



## sp3000 (Jul 10, 2007)

sweet!

What exact DT Swiss wheels are they?


----------



## paule11 (Jun 11, 2011)

Beautiful I had to read the weight 3 times thats very light


----------



## pedalingsquares (Feb 14, 2009)

Beautiful.. Lucky Dude:7::7:


----------



## flatsix911 (Jun 28, 2009)

Very nice ... if you don't mind my asking, price?


----------



## njleach (Jun 21, 2010)

The wheels are RRC 425f/525r tubular: DT Swiss - RRC tubular 

Bike excluding pedals/cages approx $11k AUD


----------



## alp aslan (Dec 6, 2010)

ohhhh, it's very beauty. thank you for photos.


----------



## waterobert (Nov 24, 2009)

one can only dream about your bike...enjoy!


----------



## ChemicalreAgent (Jul 8, 2010)

That is a sweet looking bike.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Awesome bike and in my size!  Congrats!!! I'm drooling over the EVO Ultimate


----------



## zsir (Nov 14, 2008)

that is badass..... but an 11 pound bike should have the steerer cut and those wouldn;t be my first choice in cages no matter what they weigh... but still badass.... lucky you


----------



## TM-17 (Feb 24, 2011)

how do you like the seat post and the saddle? It looks awesome.


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

zsir said:


> that is badass..... but an 11 pound bike should have the steerer cut ....


So you're saying he should make the bike uncomfortable for him just because thats what looks better?  We all know slammed stems look killer, but the fact is that 90% of people would be super uncomfortable riding that way!


----------



## Harley-Dale (Sep 2, 2011)

I can only aspire to one day be good enough as a rider to deserve such a fine ride. Congratulations on the new bike, its friggin gorgeous!


----------



## njleach (Jun 21, 2010)

TM-17 said:


> how do you like the seat post and the saddle? It looks awesome.


no problems with the post and the antares 00 saddle is suprisingly comfortable! I have been riding on a selle san marco aspide up until the new bike and haven't had any problems converting over to the antares - go for it if you're thinking of getting one! 

in relation to the actual bike itself, it doesn't 'feel' fast on the flats but I am definitely fresher at the end of rides where I otherwise wouldn't have been (this is coming from an '09 Synapse). I'm not sure why I don't get that 'fast' feeling that I got at times with the Synapse - whether it's because the overall bike is significantly lighter or something else is hard to say - but it may be why some of the Cannondale riders switched back to the standard SuperSix after trying out the Evo initially? 

Because it's a 'feeling' it's very hard to quantify exactly what it is. I've not ridden a standard SuperSix so I can only give the comparison from the Synapse. I'd be interested to hear from people who have ridden both to see what they think. It's still something I'm getting used to but certainly on the hills you do feel significantly faster and i've seen speed gains of 1-2 km/h up hills over the Synapse - but we're probably talking at least a 3kg difference in bikes, too.

Other than that, Evo is super responsive, comfortable (almost on par with the Synapse which is pretty impressive) and stiff!

I haven't become a world road race champion since changing over, though  lol


----------



## krisv7 (Apr 28, 2011)

Wow!! what a fantastic bike. Really digging those wheels! Congrats, great job! Now go ride....


----------



## pitbullandroadbike (Aug 7, 2011)

OMG...so sexy!!!! Love the bike!!!


----------



## Dan01 (Dec 4, 2011)

I wanted to answer your question on the different in feel. I just picked up a new Evo after coming from a 09 Supersix (last of the US models). Prior to that I had a System 6. The Evo definitely feels more lively to me. It is a very subtle difference but it is there for sure. The bike does climb a bit better and on the flats it seems to hold speed easier - not sure if that was new bike excitement or actual - I need to put some more miles on it. I would call say it has a titanium-ish feel to it without being flexy. I have it set up with Red and have carbon clinchers (same set up as the old bike so it is apples to apples). Certainly is lighter by about a half pound. Overall, I think they did a great job with it. 

I have ridden steel, aluminum, Ti and carbon and I would say this is certainly one of the nicest riding bikes I have been on. But all of these bikes are good - just need to find one that suites you. I like your ultimate - very nice looking. Enjoy it. 






njleach said:


> no problems with the post and the antares 00 saddle is suprisingly comfortable! I have been riding on a selle san marco aspide up until the new bike and haven't had any problems converting over to the antares - go for it if you're thinking of getting one!
> 
> in relation to the actual bike itself, it doesn't 'feel' fast on the flats but I am definitely fresher at the end of rides where I otherwise wouldn't have been (this is coming from an '09 Synapse). I'm not sure why I don't get that 'fast' feeling that I got at times with the Synapse - whether it's because the overall bike is significantly lighter or something else is hard to say - but it may be why some of the Cannondale riders switched back to the standard SuperSix after trying out the Evo initially?
> 
> ...


----------



## mdloc0 (Nov 23, 2011)

Hey, just wondering the Snypase your had... Carbon or ali?

Just looked at the evo red today. Were are you in aus?

MDL


----------



## njleach (Jun 21, 2010)

mdloc0 said:


> Hey, just wondering the Snypase your had... Carbon or ali?
> 
> Just looked at the evo red today. Were are you in aus?
> 
> MDL


It was a 2009 Synapse Carbon - served me well over many thousands of km's without a problem! I'm in Sydney - picked up the Ultimate from Hugh @ City Bike Depot


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

Awesome looking and must be a great ride. Think I'm gonna sell my car...


----------

